
Is the end of Netflix's golden age in sight? - pseudolus
https://www.theguardian.com/media/2019/jan/01/is-this-the-end-of-netflixs-golden-age
======
rurban
Netflix would have dominated the Cannes Film Festival this year, but the
french producers threw them out. So they dominated the Venice Film Festival a
few months later, with the best film of the year "Roma", the best
screenwriting with the new Coen Brothers movie on Netflix, and the best
Italian drama. This caused a similar uproar in Italy as in France before, the
Director of the Italian Producers had to resign, because he had co-produced
the Italian Netflix movie.

Such hit pieces by the film industry will appear again and again, they are in
big trouble. Last year the best film of the year was from Amazon ("Manchester
by the Sea"), the big studios cannot produce anything of value anymore. Same
thing happened with the TV shows before: "Sopranos", "Mad Men" not made in any
big studio.

So the article should rather question the demise of the big studios who cannot
attract any talent anymore.

